# Clomid and Aspirin



## NatoPMT (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all

Is there any reason why you shouldnt take aspirin alongside clomid? 

Does anyone know if you should / shouldnt take aspirin at the time of implantation, Im sure i was told by the ARGC nurse that aspirin at implantation can cause a spontaneous bleed that can prevent implantation - is anyone aware of this?

Thanks


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

NatoPMT, I don't know any reason why you should not take aspirin alongside clomid and if that'e the case then I am doing it wrong and my fertility doctor never mentioned that to me and suggested adding aspirin to my regime. I have never heard either about aspirin causing a spontaneous bleed at implantation. Can you check with a doctor (not that I don't trust a nurse as I'm an ex-nurse). There is also a page on the site ask a pharmacist, they might be able to better advise you.


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi
Dr Gorgy immune specialist also says similar and only recommends it once u get bfp. I have stopped it since starting the clomid xxxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosey, thanks for that. I will check with my doctor now as they gave me the impression just to take it all the time. Anyhow, I'm not too worried as only took one yesterday - the first one in about 3 months. x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

RE Aspirin, always go by what your Dr/Cons says. Some are on it all through cycle, some when you get BFP etc etc
It's one of those things that depends on your own circumstances/problems. 
Some are more susceptible to mid cycle bleeds if taking all cycle (which I tend to get before/around OV while on aspirin all cycle) so could cause probs with implantation. Some need to weigh this up with the additional benefits that aspirin can have for them 


Do that make sense


----------

